# Night in the Museum (2006)



## Pyan (Nov 14, 2006)

Looks like fun.....
MyMovies.net - Trailers - Night At The Museum Trailer


----------



## Dave (Jan 19, 2007)

I saw this with my son. He really wanted to see it. My daughter has seen it twice already. He enjoyed it. I thought it was awful. 

It has an excellent cast, decent special effects, and it's a novel idea. Somehow the final product is less than the sum of those parts. 

Maybe you need to be a kid to like it. For me, it wasn't fantastic enough to be a fantasy, comic enough to be a comedy, and the romantic angle completely missed the spot.

At least, as the cinema was almost empty, there was no one answering their mobile phone, eating popcorn noisily, and kicking me in the back every ten seconds.


----------



## Nesacat (Jan 25, 2007)

I saw this with a good friend, her two nephews and two of my younger cousins. I was a little wary before I went in to see it but I am glad that I did. It's not the best of movies if you think about it but if you watch it for it's own sake it's very enjoyable. And the kids loved it to bits and I suspect this is one movie that will have to be bought from the pirates as well.

The bottomline is that I enjoyed it. It's hard to resist a tyranosaurus rex that wiggles it's butt and wants to play catch.


----------



## paul l (Jan 25, 2007)

very lighthearted, and it is a comedy, but agood couple of hours fun.


----------



## roddglenn (Jan 26, 2007)

I thought it was a good film too.  Good effects, good cast and well acted and a good story.  Thought Steve Coogan and Owen Wilson were both top, as was Stiller.  Robin Williams was basically Robin Williams, so ok but nothing startling.  Was a bit disappointed with Ricky Gervais' effort.  But over all a good family film.


----------



## tisha_b (Mar 23, 2009)

*What happens......?*

What happens to the exhibits    at sunrise in movie ' night at the museum'?




plz ppl at least make the polls....


----------



## john4 (May 30, 2009)

*Re: What happens......?*

They turn 2 dust...right??


----------



## Shadow Trooper (May 30, 2009)

*Re: What happens......?*

I didn't take part in the poll as all that happens at sunrise is they turn back into exhibits (i.e not alive anymore).

They only turn to dust if they are caught in the sunlight (like the poor caveman in the first film when they escaped out of the window that Dexter left open).


----------



## museatlantis (Apr 16, 2010)

Its a great film made me laugh loads. My fave character was the easter island head


----------

